# Guelph, ON - Johnny, 3-4yr M



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

What a wonderful boy! Gentle, quiet and very respectful and willing to comply, once he understands what's expected of him. He walks amazingly on leash!! Loves to run. He brings the ball, and will drop it into your lap to engage you in play...Johnnie is about 3 to 4 yrs old and weighs 68.5 pounds. He is good with cats and friendly with dogs and people. He is learning commands and has great potential. Johnnie is also housebroken. He was an owner surrender directly to our rescue program. The man who had him was travelling and could no longer keep him.

Johnnie's Contact Info
Nickquenum Dog Adoptions, Guelph, ON

[email protected]


----------



## Sudilar (Jun 13, 2001)

Wow! He is handsome!!!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

If I didn't have one I would consider him. I think I will pass this on to a friend who wants a GSD, atleast he wanted mine.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

He is stunning!


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Gorgeous boy still looking!!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Would be a fabulous dog for a first time GSD owner, he sounds just about perfect! Age is right, size is right ..........and he gets along with CATS . What I would give for that.....Johnny-boy you have it all.
__________________________________________

Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

WOW! I wish I wasn't so far away!


----------



## Sudilar (Jun 13, 2001)

The perfect boy!!!!!


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

*Johnny* is what a wonderful German Shepherd is all about...BUMP for this great guy!


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

WOW, still looking!!!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Can't believe somebody hasn't snatched this gorgeous boy up.


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Oops, I didn't notice his bio is slightly changed:



> What a wonderful boy! Gentle, quiet and very respectful and willing to comply, once he understands what's expected of him. He walks amazingly on leash!! Loves to run. He brings the ball, and will drop it into your lap to engage you in play...especially loves the chuck it ball. He goes out for 2 sessions a day but would love more. According to his foster mom Johnnie is somewhat of a contortionist and he will stretch out with a toy and sleep like that. He also likes to roll around with a toy and kick his legs up in the air. After that he sometimes gets the puppy zoomies! Johnnie is about 3 to 4 yrs old and weighs 68.5 pounds. He is good with cats and friendly with dogs and people. He is learning commands such as come. sit, down, shake a paw, and has great potential. Foster mom says "a quieter home would probably suit Johnnie best - not too much commotion (ie chilldren running, doors slamming, screaming etc...) An active adopter would be great! This boy can run like the wind and I think he'd make an excellent jogging, biking or hiking partner. His caretaker(s) should have a gentle, calm approach to training. He's very smart and learns quickly" He does not like to be in the limelight or made a fuss over when he meets new people because at the beginnig he is still somewhat shy. He likes to remain quietly on the sidelines while you chat with strangers and then will approach to have a sniff and a wag as he's very curious. Johnnie is also housebroken, and now is microchipped, up to date with vaccinations, heart worm tested and neutered. He was an owner surrender directly to our rescue program. The man who had him was travelling and could no longer keep him.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

He's stunning!!


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Up!


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Still looking!


----------



## ShadowBandit (Oct 26, 2011)

I wish I had the extra money for an adoption fee right now, I would snap him up!


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Bump!!


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Adopted!!!!


----------

